# I think my hen has a pimple!?



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

A few weeks ago I noticed my hen Henny has a small little bump a little above her eye. It is the color of her face, red. She is a healthy active hen and it doesn't seem to bother her at all. I didn't know where to put this thread because this isn't much of a injury or emergency, I'm just wondering if this is normal.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Hummmmm.... Depends. Do you have a photo?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I agree. Could be a number of things, most are harmless.


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

I'll take a picture.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Henny may have been pecked above her eye by another hen. There could be other causes but it doesnt sound serious. I recommend that you just occasionally observe it for swelling, growth or color change.


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

She does get pecked a lot. Sometimes so much that her comb bleeds. Here are some pictures...


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I'd just keep an eye on it for now if I were you. Let us know if there's any changes. BTW; excellent pics!


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Awesome photos....

I too wouldn't worry, just keep an eye on it in case it changes a bunch.


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks dawg53 and Alaskan! those pictures where really hard to take she kept moving.

The bump on her face has seemed to grow a little over the past few weeks when if first came up. I don't know if that counts as something bad but it's hard to tell because it is the color of her skin. What could it be?


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Could be lots of stuff, pimple, bug bite, spot where she got bumped or pecked that swelled up from the bruising or irritation.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I once had a Red Star that somehow inhaled a feed crumble. The crumble worked its way into a sinus cavity on the side of her face just below and forward of the right eye. It looked exactly like a white headed zit and was hard to the touch. I wrapped her in a towel and performed minor surgery, removing the crumble. There was a little bit of infection on the crumble, nothing major. I then applied neosporin ointment and released her. It healed without any problems. 
I'm not sure if this is the case with Henny though.


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

If it is the case how can I tell? Henny does dig in feed and scratch around in it a lot I guess it could be?

Should I put some antibiotic on it?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

It doesnt need an antibiotic or anything. Just observe it. If it turns white or she scratches it for some reason, THEN you might consider doing something about it. Keep us informed of any changes.


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

Ok, thanks. I'll keep an eye on her.


----------



## Taralsiler (Jul 26, 2016)

My hen had a similar bump by her eye for a week or so, but it had a white head. I just went out and scraped it a little and it "popped." There was a small smear of white stuff and no more white by her eye. I put some generic antibiotic cream ( it has pain killer in it) on her eye. Is there anything else I should do? All I have is the "before" picture, but I can take an "after."


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Sometimes things resolve w/o human help and it's best to let the immune system work.If it doesn't seem painful,I'd just monitor the situation and watch for increase in size,redness,pain or drainage.You have to be careful around the eye and use medications made for the eye.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Taralsiler, I think you've done enough. I would just let it heal now. Cute bird!


----------



## Taralsiler (Jul 26, 2016)

Thanks Karen! I've checked her eye every time I've gone into the backyard and all is good!!!!


----------

